#ubuntu-co 2011-06-20
<ADUR> Buenas noches, hay alguien disponible.
<ADUR> ?
<ADUR> Hola!... alguien disponible, tengo un problema con mi UBUNTU, alguien podria ayudarme?
<ADUR> Hola... alguien?
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-21
<Juan_leCRoix> Buenas noches, soy nuevo. Y me encuentro instalando por primera vez Ubunto; hace poco me ha salido un error en mitad de la instalación
<Juan_leCRoix> Si me vuelve a salir el error alguno podría decirme qué hacer por favor?
<Juan_leCRoix> Hola? ...es la versión 11.04 que recién e bajado (si eso ayuda en algo).
<Juan_leCRoix> Ya lo he podido instalar
<AndresJAHO> buenas tardes
<AndresJAHO> hola
<AndresJAHO> busco ayuda para configurar mi targeta de tv  asus tv7160e en Ubuntu 11.04 si alguien me puede ayudar les agradeceria me agregan al msn jhonandresherrera@hotmail.com 
<AndresJAHO> holas
<AndresJAHO>  busco ayuda para configurar mi targeta de tv  asus tv7160e en Ubuntu 11.04 si alguien me puede ayudar les agradeceria me agregan al msn jhonandresherrera@hotmail.com
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas\o/
<MauricioU> Hola
<Emerling> MauricioU, saludos
<MauricioU> que tal, soy muy nuevo en Ubuntu, lo instalé esta mañana
<MauricioU> y tengo un problema con la conexión Wireless
<Emerling> ue tipode problema
<Emerling> ?
<MauricioU> ok.. cuando muestro las redes inalámbricas, sale la que yo quiero
<MauricioU> hago doble click en ella e introduzco la clave.. pero pareciera que siempre se mantuviera cargando
<MauricioU> y no conecta nunca
<MauricioU> el ícono de la señal titila permanentemente
<Emerling> tienes alguna otra red
<Emerling> a la cual entrar
<Emerling> ?
<MauricioU> yo tengo dos redes
<MauricioU> si
<Emerling> tienes acceso a tu router?
<MauricioU> si
<Emerling> ok, algun tipode bloqueo mediante mac address o ip? en tu router?
<Emerling> verifica entrando a tu router si tienes dns 
<MauricioU> ok
<MauricioU> verifiqué si había un indicador con ese nombre pero no lo hay
<MauricioU> en realidad lo que se de sisstemas es muy poco
<Emerling> ok asumo quee stas haciendo lo siguiente abriendo tu navegador
<Emerling> tipieando un ip (la de tu router)
<MauricioU> si
<Emerling> 192.168.1.1
<Emerling> o similar
<MauricioU> mm no
<Emerling>  colocvando el usuairo y clave
<MauricioU> donde encuentro la ip
<Emerling> y allidebe haber un status o reporte
<Emerling> dodne te saldra los dns
<Emerling> Domain Name Server
<MauricioU> donde encuentro la ip de mi router?
<Emerling> generalmente si estas por cable tipeas desde tu terminal
<Emerling> igconfig
<Emerling> perdon
<Emerling> ifconfig
<MauricioU> mm sera posible que alguno de ustedes pueda revisar mi PC
<MauricioU> es que en realidad yo no cacharreo mucho cone sto
<Emerling> ok, amigo esoes posible peordebes hacer la pregunt apro aqui o a la listade correos de ubuntu-co
<Emerling> yo soy de venezuela
<Emerling> asi que imaginate
<Emerling> aunque si me pagas traslado y estadia iria ya
<Emerling> :D
<MauricioU> jeje me imagino
<MauricioU> alguno me puede colaborar en Colombia???
<Emerling> amigo en tu icono de red cerca de la fecha y reloj
<Emerling> dale clik derecho
<MauricioU> si
<Emerling> y entras informacion d ela conexion
<MauricioU> no me sale disponible
<MauricioU> es decir veo el texto
<MauricioU> pero no eseta disponible para hacer click
<Emerling> tienes tildado  enese mismo menu
<Emerling> activar red y 
<Emerling> inalambrica??
<MauricioU> enable networking, enable wireless, enable notifications
<Emerling> yes
<Emerling> todas tildadas marcadas con 
<Emerling> V 
<MauricioU> si
<Emerling> pos hasta ahora solo me indica que tu router o administra tu IP de wifi,
<Emerling> lo que significa que o esta protejida para accesso o tienes alguna configuracion extra que lo impide
<Emerling> ve a aplicaciones-accesorios
<Emerling> terminal/consola
<MauricioU> si
<Emerling> ok escribes lo siguiente sudo iwconfig
<Emerling> y ledas enter
<Emerling> me escribes que arrojo tu terminal
<MauricioU> lo no wireless estenssions
 * Emerling dice puedes seleccionar, copiar y pegar aqui
<MauricioU> es q ess en otro compu
<MauricioU> wlan
<Emerling> pos enesa compu es que debes ejecutarla
<Emerling> todo loq ue te digo
<MauricioU> si
<MauricioU> eso hago
<MauricioU> Access Point: Not Associated
<MauricioU> encryption key off
<MauricioU> power management on
<Andphe> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-and-control-skype-via-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<Andphe> alguien a probado esto ↑↑↑ ?
<Sacrabma> Buenas Chicos y chicas
<Sacrabma> Queria aseros una pregunta
<Sacrabma> sabeis como actualizar el server por linea de comandos pero de forma que yo pueda escojer que actualizaciones deseo instalar ?¿
<Sacrabma> No solamente implementando el aptitude update o upgrade
<Emerling> pues conese comando pero agregando el nombre de loq ue quieres 
<Sacrabma> Que pena por mi ignorancia, con el mismo comando podria listar las actualizaciones que tengo pentientes ?
<Emerling> si instalr varios paquetes, desinstalar etc
<Emerling> creo quese separan pro comas
<Sacrabma> Muy amable, Gracias! 
<Emerling> utfg
<Emerling> por nada
<Emerling> en google encontrars mas aydua sobre la instalacionde varias aplicaciones
<Sacrabma> Oka oka Leyendo....
<hollman> alguien acá que me ayude a interpretar la salida de un nmap ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-25
<toplop> hola moachos me pueden ayudar!
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof: como vamos?
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-26
<Jarenas> Hola, buenas noches.
<Jarenas> Alguien me podria ayudar para saber como se cambia la contraseña de inicio de sesion?
<Jarenas> No es que la haya olvidado, pero en servicio tecnico me la cambiaron y me tienen perjudicado.
<Reisilver> tines
<Reisilver> tienes
<Reisilver> la de root
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Jarenas> No.  Uso un equipo que me deja escoger si uso win 7 o ubuntu.  
<Jarenas> La cuestion es que el me deja entrar sin clave, pero cuando quiero instalar algo, me pide la contraseña y no me dijeron cual es.
<Reisilver> ummm
<Jarenas> me dijeron que la misma que tenia antes, pero no es asi.  Me la cambiaron.
<Reisilver> ya en un terminal
<Reisilver> estás dentro
<Reisilver> en este momento
<Jarenas> no, pero lo puedo abrir.
<Reisilver> prueba en un terminal esto
<Jarenas> estoy atento...
<Reisilver>  sudo root passwd
<Jarenas> me saluio Passwrd for user:
<Jarenas> (sudo) password for user:password
<Jarenas> perdon...  sin el pasword final.
<Reisilver> cambia allí
<Reisilver> te deja
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Jarenas> voy a intentarlo.
<Jarenas> me salio: Sorry, try again.
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> prueba que tu teclado este configurado adecuadamente
<Reisilver> esribe en libre office
<Reisilver> para asegurarte
<Jarenas> voy a verificarlo.
<Jarenas> pues parace todo en orden.
<Jarenas> Agradezco muchisimo a Raisilver, por su ayuda, su buena intencion.  De verdad gracias.
<Jarenas> Gente como vos hacen que Linux sea mejor.
<Jarenas> Cuidate.
<SergioMeneses> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-19
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, saludos
<SergioMeneses> mira http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1825/detail/
<anabelle> perfecto
<Gioyik> Hola a todos.!
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, asi que espero que subas
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> juliot, habla por aqui
<SergioMeneses> el otro canal es de reuniones... y solo se usa cuando hay programadas :D
<juliot> ok gracias
<juliot> alguno es de cartagena
<juliot> Sergio de que ciudad eres
<juliot> estoy en una duda
<juliot> que me recomiendan usar ubuntu o kubunto
<juliot> ya que el escritorio Unity no es de mucho agrado para mi
<juliot> pero quisera ver opiniones suyas
<SergioMeneses> volv
<SergioMeneses> juliot, es cuestion de gustos
<SergioMeneses> yo uso unity y todo perfecto... 
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a mi ciudad, soy de cucuta
<SergioMeneses> pero me la paso viajando asi q de todos lados :D
<juliot> ya se de donde habia escuchado tu nombre
<juliot> y es de los mensajes de la comunidad que llegan a mi correo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<viperhoot> cuentame, que pasó ?
<SergioMeneses> oferta de trabajo en Canonical https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=481
<ofprieto> buena tarde todos
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-20
<sergiokof> que onda!
<sergiokof> ubuntututututu
<SergioMeneses> oe sergiokof como va la causa
<sergiokof> aca tratando de conquistar el mundo
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, eso es bueno
<estebian> Saludos a todos,
<estebian> Alguien usa Ubuntu Studio?
<estebian> Tengo un problema con la versión 12.04 con los programas Kdenlive y Pitivi al generar un vídeo.
<estebian> Quién pueda ayudarme se lo agradezco mucho.
<ofprieto> buenas
<texte> buenas a todos
<gonedcc> buenas tardes....
<gonedcc> quien me puede orientar......
<gonedcc> estoy siguiendo estas instrucciones para hacer andar el scaner de la multifuncional epson stylus cx5600
<gonedcc> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/7458939/Scanner-Epson-Stylus-CX5600-en-Ubuntu-10_10.html
<gonedcc> llego al punto 2/b y me dice......
<gonedcc> File "iscan-plugin-cx4400-2.0.0-0.c2.i386.rpm" not found.
<gonedcc> como le doy la ubicación del archivo.... que está en la carpeta descargas en home.....(ubuntu 10.04 - Distro Tango Studio)
<gonedcc> home/usuario/descargas ...
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-21
<Duende> zzZ
<ofprieto> Buenos dias a todos :D
<ofprieto> hmmm se pego este pc
<radamanthys> mm
<SergioMeneses> radamanthys, saludos
<SergioMeneses> la aplicacion que buscas se llama: libreoffice
<radamanthys> saludos luchador de la revolucion
<radamanthys> ingrese a este chan por una razon 
<radamanthys> me puedes colaborar
<radamanthys> si esa es la aplicacion que busco donde la puedo descargar 
<SergioMeneses> pues ando trabajando asi q demoro algo en contestar
<SergioMeneses> opr internet
<SergioMeneses> por
<radamanthys> algun link de ubunto en espècial
<SergioMeneses> radamanthys, usas ubuntu?
<radamanthys> estoy empesando a usarlo en mi portatil de la csaa
<SergioMeneses> en ubuntu esta instalado por defecto
<SergioMeneses> se llama libreoffice
<radamanthys> en este momentyo estoy desde la oficina ya que no tengo internet en la casa
<SergioMeneses> sino revisa en el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> radamanthys, si tienes ubuntu instalado no lo tienes que descargar, ya viene con el sistema cuando lo instalas
<radamanthys> mmm veo una pregunta 
<ofprieto> jajaj veo XD holas 
<radamanthys> ese office es compatible con windows?
<ofprieto> td
<ofprieto> radmanthys tiene varias opciones de compatibildad al momento de guardarlo debes escojer la que desees
<radamanthys> la verdad que pena tanta preguntadera es que como hasta ahora estoy empezando sabe si algun manual en internet para descargarlo y leerlo
<SergioMeneses> radamanthys, si claro
<SergioMeneses> yo lo uso y no tengo problemas
<SergioMeneses> puedes exportar a formatos de office2007 y anteriores
<radamanthys> osea que tambien en office 2010 funciona la compatibilidad
<SergioMeneses> aunque el 2010 no lo he probado, la verdad no uso windows desde hace años
<radamanthys> aca estoy en la oficina tratando de que ya no usemos mas office y empecemos a usar ubunto pero tengo que aprender para poder dar soporte a los usuarios
<SergioMeneses> radamanthys, si soporta 2010 es el mismo formato docx
<SergioMeneses> ...aqui en la empresa todo se maneja en linux
<radamanthys> voy a descargar este que encontre 
<SergioMeneses> y pues nadie se queja por el libreoffice
<radamanthys> LibO_3.5.4_Win_x86_install_multi.msi 202 MB
<radamanthys> si lo que psa es qeu me refiero a soporte de enseñar a los usuarios a manejar el office de ubunto 
<SergioMeneses> a bueno eso si ya es soporte
<radamanthys> aja 
<SergioMeneses> radamanthys, cualquier duda puedes preguntar tambien en http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<radamanthys> ok gracias por le dato 
<SergioMeneses> es un Q&A sobre ubuntu en Español
<radamanthys> esta muy buena la informcion de esa pagina
<radamanthys> una ultima pregunta manuales como tal no hay de libre office y en la oficina me preguntan que si el funcionamiento y las funciones son parecidas a office de windows
<radamanthys> gracias ya tengo luz verde para montarlo en 3 pc de la empresa 
<radamanthys> una pregunta mas  una aplicacion para el correo para remplazar outlook cual hay ?
<radamanthys> buenas tardes
<ofprieto> hola
<ofprieto> jeje es que no leia xD
<radamanthys> sqabes de alguna aplicacion que remplace el correo de outlokk
<ofprieto> humm podrias provar con la que viene en ubuntu es thunderbird
<ofprieto> humm podrias provar con la que viene en ubuntu es thunderbirdd
<ofprieto> grrr
<ofprieto> se me fue mal  la v es probar
<radamanthys> ok es para montarla en windows 
<radamanthys> de casualidad sabes alguna pagina para descargar algun manual 
<radamanthys> para cuando a mi los usuarios de la empresa me pregunten pueda brindarles soporte
<radamanthys> te lo agradeceria 
<ofprieto> http://www.ubuntizando.com/2012/05/07/curso-ubuntu-12-04-lts-cap-1-6-correo-mensajeria-y-redes-sociales/
<ofprieto> talvez
<ofprieto> te sirva pero mira en san google encontraras bastante :D
<radamanthys> mil gracias hasta luego y sigamos luchando contra la oprecion 
<ofprieto> haaa
<viperhoot_> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> saludos viperhoot_ como va todo?
<viperhoot_> estás con tiempo? quisiera que me expliques un par de cosas con lernid
<viperhoot_> bien bien todo :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, dale pregunta
<viperhoot_> cómo hago para mostrar las diapos ?
<viperhoot_> diapositivas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, hay q enviarlas al email asi como yo hice... luego se suben en una unica ubicacion
<SergioMeneses> eso lo hace el staff
<viperhoot_> osea que al momento de dar la charla no tengo que mover nada verdad?
<SergioMeneses> yo las envie al mismo email donde solicitaron los nick IRC
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, pasar las laminas
<viperhoot_> me imagino que en ese momento se habilita una opción en lernid, cierto?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, no... es con un comando: [slide:#]
<viperhoot_> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> donde cambias # por el numero de la diapositiva donde vas
<viperhoot_> eso creo que es todo lo que necesitaba saber :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, vale vale :D
<viperhoot_> SergioMeneses, sabes quién será el operador ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, habemos varios
<viperhoot_> ah ok, cualquier duda te consulto entonces ;)
<SergioMeneses> estara diego turcios, alucardni y yo
<viperhoot_> ahora armo las diapos
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, no hay lio
<viperhoot_> ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, dale no hay problema... cualquier cosa recuerda que debes estar 30minutos antes de la charla, hay preguntas :D
<viperhoot> no hay problema ;)
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-23
<PriceChild> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! hollman MagicFab luis_lopez
<PriceChild> !staff
<kubot> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<PricceChild> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! hollman MagicFab luis_lopez
<joseh_> hi :)
<JHOSMAN> joseh_ listo entonces? 
<joseh_> sip
<JHOSMAN> ok entonces
<JHOSMAN> dejame ver tu Wiki
<joseh_> como??
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: por hay estoy posteando con la cuenta de classroom en twitter
<SergioMeneses> si se puede dar un rt se los agradezco xD
<JHOSMAN> si ya vi hay se van los RT 
<JHOSMAN> pero ome! no puedo estar pendiente por q ahora al medio día me voy a recoger a los muchachos q llegan para el #CPCO5 sergiomeneses
<JHOSMAN> joseh_ amm bien vamos a hacer lo siguiente
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JHOSMAN> sumercé tiene acceso al FB? 
<JHOSMAN> verdad?
<joseh_> sip
<JHOSMAN> amm le digo a sergiomeneses tienes permisos de admin verdad?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: admin de q?
<JHOSMAN> joseh_ revisa esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros ya realizaste alguno de esos pasos? 
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses > http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia tienes admin? 
<JHOSMAN> para hacer streaming ya q por la tarde no estaré!
<joseh_> aun no, ya lo voy a hacer
<JHOSMAN> ok por favor lee 
<JHOSMAN> si tienes alguna duda me avisas por favor1 
<JHOSMAN> estaré hasta el medio dia joseh_
<joseh_> ok
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: no me es imposible
<SergioMeneses> ando lleno de trabajo y no estare en casa
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses a quien dejamos entonces? por q bueno las cuentas se están moviendo muy bien cada dia sube a gente y bien hacerle difusiòn solo q yo no puedo hoy =/
<JHOSMAN> Lina anda reocupada! 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: mmm no pues dejar asi
<SergioMeneses> igual nuestros espacios son entrado el evento
<JHOSMAN> en DFCaicedo donde anda? sergiomeneses 
<JHOSMAN> joseh_ como vas con eso!
<joseh_> confirmando el mensaje de correo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: daniel se retiro de la administracion
<JHOSMAN> pero será q no hace el cruce? sergiomeneses... es q no veo quien mas! 
<JHOSMAN> Listo joseh_ me avisas por favor! como vas con eso! 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: el sabado daniel esta estudiando lo de la maestria
<JHOSMAN> Ahh verdad mm entonces voy a dejar a alguien encargado =P algùn descupado xD 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: ojo
<SergioMeneses> esas cuentas no son para todo el mundo
<JHOSMAN> ome! 
<SergioMeneses> ojo!
<JHOSMAN> jajaja tampoco a cualquiera! 
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses fresco! 
<joseh_> no veo como crear el link a mi pagina wiki
<JHOSMAN> puede ser 
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/joseh 
<JHOSMAN> hay te logueas y la editas
<joseh_> ok
<JHOSMAN> Busca la URL q te guste y la editas
<JHOSMAN> joseh_ como vas con eso' 
<joseh_> creando la llave gpg
<JHOSMAN> =) Bien! 
<joseh_> ya vi lo de la wiki
<joseh_> :)
<JHOSMAN> =) Buen!
<JHOSMAN> joseh_ y entonces? 
<joseh_> ya estoy terminando vaya osadia
<joseh_> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> =P donde vas? 
<JHOSMAN> en q paso vas joseh_
<JHOSMAN> lo siento ya debo salir 
<Yankees52> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! hollman MagicFab luis_lopez
<Yankees52> ban me in ubuntu-kernel
<Yankees52> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! hollman MagicFab luis_lopez
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-24
 * ir1spardalis is away: en un momento regreso
<hecdavro3> hola buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-18
<Dany_> buenas
<plops> aha
<diegox18> buenos dias, necesito ayuda con ubunt 12.04
<diegox18> hay alguien que me ayude ????
<papachan> diegox18: hola?
<diegox18> hola
<diegox18> disculpe, tengo una duda sobre el ubuntu
<diegox18> ayer compre un hp 1000 1323
<diegox18> con ubuntu 12.04
<diegox18> pero cuando voy al icono de software de ubuntu
<diegox18> para intalar cualquier aplicacion
<diegox18> doy instalar
<diegox18> digito mi contraseña
<diegox18> y luego dice que Falló al descargar los archivos de paquetes  Compruebe su conexión a Internet.
<diegox18> y mi conexion a internet esta bien
<diegox18> no se que hacer en ese caso
<papachan> podes entrar en Software & updates
<papachan> y cambiar los servidores de las actualizaciones. poner los de colombia
<diegox18> como hago ese cambio?
<papachan> en unity
<papachan> apretas la tecla super (windows)
<papachan> y pones actualizaciones
<papachan> o update
<diegox18> en que parte dice eso de cambiar los servidores?
<papachan> download from:
<papachan> ahi dice colombia
<diegox18> esque solo me aparece, Todo el softawer, instalado, historial y la barra de busqueda y abajo ya para buscar los programas
<papachan> esats en 12.04?
<diegox19> ahi alguien ?
<diegox19> necesito ayuda en ubuntu 12.04 LTS, no puedo descargar programas o actualizaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace mucho que usas ubuntu?
<diegox19> no, primera vez
<diegox19> ayer compre un hp 1000 1323 y viene con este sistema operativo
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> entra a centro de software
<CarlosNeyPastor> arriba vas a editar
<CarlosNeyPastor> en editar vas a origenes de software
<CarlosNeyPastor> y cambialo a servidor principal
<diegox19> ya estaba seleccionado servidor principal
<diegox19> y me aparece uno que dice servidor para colombia
<CarlosNeyPastor> dejalo en principal
<CarlosNeyPastor> y si ejecutas en un termial
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<CarlosNeyPastor> que te dice?
<CarlosNeyPastor> describirme lo que pasa
<diegox19> ya escrbi el primero y esta cargando varias cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ese comando uqe te dije es el equivalente a hacer una acrtualizacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero desde un termianl
<diegox19> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el -y acepta la instlacion de la actualizacion 
<diegox19> aun esta cargando
<diegox19> ya
<diegox19> dice
<diegox19> leyendo lista de paquetes......
<diegox19> hecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejecutaste el comando completo?
<diegox19> solo el primero que me escribiste
<diegox19> el update
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejecutalo completo
<CarlosNeyPastor> o ahora la segunda pate
<diegox19> ejecuto el upgrade?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> de la forma uqe te lo escribi hace las dos cosas juntas
<CarlosNeyPastor> a termino de una comienza la otra
<CarlosNeyPastor> si te da un error comentamelo aca
<diegox19> me dice si deseo continuar
<diegox19> ya di q si
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi te tiene actualizar
<diegox19> al actualizarse ya puedo descargar los programas normal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo podias hacer desde un principio
<CarlosNeyPastor> los bajas del centro de software
<diegox19> no, esque antes de hacer lo que me dijiste, no podia descargar nada porque decia que falla al descargar, revise su conexion a red
<CarlosNeyPastor> intenta y me visas
<CarlosNeyPastor> avisas*
<diegox19> bueno
<diegox19> al igual creo que esto se demora, esta descargando en el 3%,
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> espero no hay problema
<CarlosNeyPastor> si me desconecto (porque donde estoy se pierde la conexion) esperame un segundo que en seguida que pueda vuelvo a conectarme
<diegox19> bueno
<CarlosNeyPastor> te dejo?
<diegox19> pues, aun esta cargando
<diegox19> va en el 14
<diegox19> %
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<diegox19> esta descargando archivos de hasta 6 KB
<diegox19> 6000KB digo
<CarlosNeyPastor> diegox19 como continua?
<Darkromeo87> hello
<jefferson> hola
<jefferson> buenas trade
<jefferson> alguien me puede colaborar
<jefferson> con un problemita que tengo con mi grub
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-19
<Guest957> hola, hay alguien ?
<Guest957> tengo una duda, voy a instalar el programa de mi impresora cannon a mi hp 1000 1323 y tiene ubuntu 12.04
<Guest957> se instala normal el programa desde el cd ?
<Guest957> hay alguien ?
<diegox> hola
<diegox_> hola
<diegox_> necesito saber como instalar la canon pixma mp250 en ubuntu 12.04
<diegox_> me pueden ayudar ?
<zither> hola
<zither> me pueden ayudar en algo ?
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-20
<George__> Hola 
<fredi-64> hola?
<esteban-64> buenas 
<Dayessi> Buenas noches, gente de ubunto col
<esteban-64> buenas! :D 
<sebCarabali> Buenas noches
<esteban-64> y acá que?
<jag2kn> buenas
<Alejandrososar> Hola Buenas noches
<Andron> Buenas Noches
<Alejandrososar> Entre por un link de facebook
<Alejandrososar> de que se trata el chat?
<JHOSMAN> si por aqui 
<JHOSMAN> es que estamos en reunion :P 
<JHOSMAN> que necesitas? 
<Alejandrososar> Bueno, Trabajo en desarrollo web
<Alejandrososar> Y Quisiera saber si migrar a Ubuntu seria muy dificil en mi are
<Alejandrososar> Area*
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, entonces!
<jag2kn> bien y uds?
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, bien compadre! pasandola
<Alejandrososar> Hasta luego un abrazo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no ni idea... jeje 
<JHOSMAN> ahg ese man se fue 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<sebCarabali> Yo soy desarrollador web y trabajo desde mi ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> igual yo 
<sebCarabali> hasta ahora todo bien
<George__> hey alguien saben del plugin de Video llamada de facebook
<George__> para ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> George__: Facebook NO soporta videollamadas en linux 
<JHOSMAN> el problema no es de Linux, es de Facebook 
<JHOSMAN> George__: mira esto: https://www.facebook.com/help/211644178877843/
<George__> si yo se que ello nos han desarrollado el plugin
<George__> pero no hay una alternativa
<JHOSMAN> por eso mismo
<JHOSMAN> NO es posible 
<George__> pense que skype 
<JHOSMAN> Skype si 
<George__> pero todavia no han llegando a la integracion con facebook 
<JHOSMAN> pero Facebook no 
<George__> si pero skype de win tiene soporte para que puedas ver los contactos de facebook y poderle hacer videollamada a eso contactos
<JHOSMAN> Pues no lo sé, sería que probaras
<JHOSMAN> Skype 4.1 se puede hacer Login con la cuenta de FB 
<JHOSMAN> tocaría que probaras www.skype.com 
<JHOSMAN> ya que no uso Skype, no sabría responder 
<Fernando> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, buenas noches
<Fernando_> don SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> como va todo Fernando_ ?
<Fernando_> bien hermano, cansado
<Fernando_> dias muy duros
<Fernando_> pero todo bien
<Fernando_> y vos que?
<Fernando_> como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, asi ando yo.... trabajo nuevo - toneladas de problemas nuevos
<diegoca> Hola
<SergioMeneses> diegoca, \|o
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses, bacano, los retos sieempre son buenos
<diegoca> :33
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, seeee... aunq mas de una vez casi mato a mi jefa jajaj
<JHOSMAN> Hol diegoca 
<diegoca> Hola
<Fernando_> jajaja SergioMeneses shit happens
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, totally agree
<diegoca> ]=)
<diegoca> Oiga alguien de aqui conoce al gringo?
<JHOSMAN> diegoca: cual gringo? 
<diegoca> el que se cogio a su mama de un solo Brinco! Jajjajaj ::Troll Programador::
<George__> alguien sabes de un plugin de video llamada para facebook en ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> George__:  que no hay 
<JHOSMAN> diegoca: por favor ... u.
<George__> le estoy preguntando a otros 
<George__> vamos a ver si me coloco a desarrollar una
<diegoca> La verdad por ahora no, conosco un plugin de llamada video para facebook
<diegoca> no de video llamada (Amaneci gracioso)
<Darwin_> Hola
<Darwin_> Una Pregunta
<Darwin_> Tengo ubuntu 13.04
<diegoca> Si? Que mas?
<Darwin_> Es que quiero descargar los 
<Darwin_> complementos
<diegoca> Complementos para Complementar?
<Darwin_> Para mp3 
<Darwin_> y de más.
<diegoca> que vas a complementar?
<Darwin_> El Rhythmbox
<diegoca> uhhh el de mp3, tengo el de m p 3, no el de mp3
<diegoca> :'(
<Darwin_> Ok como sea m p 3
<Darwin_> Pero que hago?
<diegoca> cual version mp3 tiene? cuando la descargaste?
<George__> mejor bajate el VLC y listo 
<diegoca> porq la descargastes?
<Darwin_> No he conectado el Ordenador a internet
<diegoca> no?
<George__> no tienes que pensar en mas complementos 
<diegoca> estas enserios problemas
<diegoca> Virus! spywares
<Darwin_> No tengo Wi-Fi
<diegoca> te estan espiando muchacho
<diegoca> corre
<Darwin_> ay si
<George__> hay si que estas en un FAIL
<diegoca> deja esa computadora! salvete!
<Darwin_> si como no
<Darwin_> Pero igual
<diegoca> enserio, OMG
<Darwin_> es la primera vez que utilizo ubuntu
<diegoca> mira: esta en noticias
<diegoca> !
<Darwin_> Vengo del Windows 8
<Darwin_> Pero el muy pendejo sitema operativo se me daño y me descargue el ubuntu 
<Darwin_> ayer
<diegoca> Sii
<diegoca> hablando serio
<diegoca> el windows 8
<diegoca> es una porqueria
<diegoca> Mira: la noticia
<diegoca> http://unoticias.net/es/7256/
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-23
<gado21> Hola
<gado21> alguno usa irssi? tengo unas dudas
<gado21> Hola, alguno usa irssi
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-19
<viperhoot> goooool !
<kuadrosx> goool
<kuadrosx> xD
<viperhoot> kuadrosx: o/
<viperhoot> goooooool !
<kuadrosx> jejeje
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-20
<Master-Bot>  si,si, Colombia si,si Caribe !!!
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-22
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.5336  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«LAS SUSTANCIAS QUIMICAS GLANDULARES SEGREGADAS DESDE LOS ORGANOS SEXUALES AL EXTERIOR DEL ORGANISMO ,SE LLAMAN.. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *********   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: fer******   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<viperhoot> bobesponja: deberian kickearte 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Parada para ponerla en marcha pon !jugar! 
<bobesponja> xD
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  Top10 Players ( Weekly & Monthly ) are Auto-Voiced 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3446  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Con qué medio de transporte comparamos a una persona que tiene gran atractivo sexual? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ****   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: tre*   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: tre*   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  tren  <-
<bobesponja>  Bienvenido Master-Bot, Eres La Persona Número:  1 1 0 0  Que Entra En #ubuntu-co 
<bobesponja>  Master-BotTu marcador actual es : ->  0  <- Puntos DIARIOS ->  0  <- Puntos esta SEMANA & ->  0  <- Puntos este MES...Vamos que todavía puedes!! 
<bobesponja>  Please report incorrect Q&A WITH Question Number & Correction to a Channel OP 
<bobesponja>  MaR.686  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Operación quirúrgica en la que se corta la piel que rodea la cabeza del pene... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ************   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<Master-Bot> jojojo xD
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cir*********   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja> Cleared Top Ten Variables
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: cir*u**i*io*   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<Master-Bot> masoquismo
<bobesponja> Master-Bot ha ganado  1  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  3, esta SEMANA:  3  & este MES:  3
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: dale unos minutos y ya verás
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> bobesponja, ping
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<bobesponja> que hay
<bobesponja> se quieren sacar el colbon
<bobesponja> http://www.extremeteens.net/trial/content/upload/
<viperhoot> bobesponja: cual es la idea?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> bobesponja, y?
<bobesponja> despertarlos
<SergioMeneses> bobesponja, lol
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ese es forigua
<SergioMeneses> pero voy a estar pendiente de eso
<viperhoot> ahhhhh
<SergioMeneses> hay un monton de cosas por hacer
<viperhoot> kikealo igual
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, incluso creo q voy a dejar el LC
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos mañana q voy saliendo del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> ando q me muero
<SergioMeneses> chauuuus
<viperhoot> claro claro, suerte
<viperhoot> ;)
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> jejeeje
<viperhoot> claro !
<Man_BoT> /load -rs c:\mirc\ejemplo.mrc
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-21
<Yavi> hola
<Yavi> ya supe como solucionar mi problema :p
<Yavi> http://elblogdeliher.com/como-instalar-las-guest-additions-en-maquina-virtual-de-ubuntu/
